# Sillosock 3D sentry decoys



## waterfowlmaniac (Dec 31, 2012)

Are the heads hard to attach to the body?


----------



## ehossk (Mar 6, 2010)

no


----------



## drakespanker12 (Aug 28, 2006)

heads are easy. but my opinion, worst 3d headed sock on the market


----------



## 495hp (Aug 20, 2006)

I agree....worst headed decoy. Stakes are way too short and bag is always sliding out of the slot. If you insist on buying these, make sure to order longer stakes.


----------



## Cbrs (Mar 2, 2014)

If you don't glue the body to the stake you'll get the bag dancing and banging on the ground.....affectionately called the death thrash.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

No specials need for a headed decoy when snow goose hunting, in any situation. Just another hokey thing to deal with when trying to store stuff. All feeders all the time, or just windbags, plain and simple. just my two cents. :thumb:


----------



## SkunkNipples (Jul 13, 2012)

Lately I feel like I am following Field General around agreeing with him everywhere, I use 600-720 headless and 60 headed (the only reason I use any headed decoys is I got em at an estate sale  )

Headed don't stack well and slow me down on setup. I am a machine what can I say? :lol:


----------



## SDMAN (Mar 8, 2014)

Not at all.


----------

